# Weight Gain Diaries.



## gainingdane (Aug 15, 2013)

~BBW (Multiple), Eating, Imagery, ~SWG &#8211; Workers at a newly opened fast food chain outlet have a transformative experiance 

*Weight Gain Diaries
by Gaining Dane*​
( *Editor's note:* An alternate POV (Point Of View) version in the form of competing diaries featuring characters from of an earlier tale, _Burger Queens_, found here )

*May 12 2008 - Tanja*

Dear Diary,

Today is my first day of work at Burger King, it was great. The restaurant just opened so it was kind of busy and we all had to work hard to remember all the things there are to remember. I met this boy called Peter who also works there; he is so hot. 

Apparently we get to eat for free in our breaks. It is great, but I need to watch it. I have worked hard to lose all the weight and I'm now finally thinking I have a good weight, while it is still a bit high for my height (62 kilos/136 lbs on only 157 cm/61 inches). I would still like to lose some kilos, but it is going to be hard! The food is so great especially the chilly cheese tops. I had 4 of them with my burger in my break and think I might have had a few more while I worked. 

I was working in the back making burgers with these other two girls called Emilie and Marie. They are both really nice too, however, they are both way skinner than me.

Tanja

*May 12 2008 - Peter*

Dear Diary: 

Today was my first day at work. It was great! There is a lot of hot girls there. Tanja is great. I know how for a while, she has lost some weight but still has a belly, her boobs are still huge. Its not for fun that she is called Tanja DD. 

I worked with a few other girls, one called Stephanie, another Marie, and also Emilie. Stephanie and Marie a both pretty hot. Marie is the lightest one properly weighing around 60-65 kilos (132/142 pounds) being almost 175 cm (69 inches). Stephanie is a little bigger and has a nice round ass. She is the same height but probably weigh a little more. The last girl is not pretty. However she is kind of chubby for her age, so she is properly going to gain a lot of weight.

Also there is this very pretty girl. She has great boobs and stuff, however a little too skinny for my taste. Her name is Janni. The last girl that cought my interest is Ann. She used to be the hottest girl in school but gained a bit of weight after a break up. I hadn't seen her in a few years, but it looks like she kept the weight. Anyway, I'm going to go hang with my good friend Christian. 

Peter

*May 31 2008 - Marie*

Dear Diary,

I have been working at Burger King for a few week days now. It is very tough work. Standing up all day and walking around takes up all my energy. I have not been able to go on any of my runs after work, and the amount of soft drink I consume due to weather is so hot is extreme. Ggood thing my metabolism is good otherwise I would be in trouble.

The other workers are super nice but some of them need to watch their consumption, especially Tanja. She has really been packing it away. She is always sneaking in a chile cheese top, and she takes home some dessert. Her and Stephanie have become good friends, and I can see they both share a love for food. She is not as big but she might be some day. 

Peter is super-hot, he has a washboard abs I saw it the other day, we have to share a dressing room in the back, and we both came in. He had a really nice stomach. It shows he works out. Well, got to go.

Marie

*June 15, 2008 - Christian*

Hey there,

Have not talked to you in a while. Time is going great. It was just the last game of the season. Of course Peter is on our team, so he scored a few goals. Being his friend has been good lately. After working at BK he has introduced me to a few women, so I do not complain. However he always comes over to me whenever he does not close the restaurant, and he has a bag full of delicious food and as you know I can’t say no to good food. That might be why I am inching close to a 100 kilos (220 pounds), which is husky even for a guy. Peter of course can eat it without a worry. However he eats there almost every day and in school he eats a lot at the cafeteria too, so no wonder if he one day chubs up.

Christian. 

*June 20, 2008 - Stephanie*
Hallo diary,

Steph here again, it has been some time. As you know I just started working at Burger King. It is a super fun job, or at least there is a lot of other great people to work with all in my age, not old people over 25 haha, so we often go out a night after words. 

There is a few cute guys, one called Nick and this other guy called Peter. The young kids are all over both of them, but Peter seems to be interested in the slightly older ones like me. I have been flirting with him but so far nothing has happened yet, but let’s see. 

Marie told me he had a really nice body. I heard he played soccer but does not doing it any more. He definately needs to work out. I had a break with him the other day and he ate a Big King XXL, with large fries and a coke and he had 8 nuggets as a side. I asked and apparently he does that every time. Not that I had a super healthy meal having a whopper bacon cheese with fries and chilly cheese tops.

I hope he keeps his figure. You know how fast I gained weight after I stopped dancing, back then I only weighed around 50 kilos, I have not weighed any close since that gaining quickly ten kilos, a few more has been added since that. Both most have hopefully gone to my ass and boobs, so it is fine. I still steal a few looks in the bars, and Peter does not seem to mind, so I am good. Well talk to you later, have to go hang out with the Burger King people.

Stephanie.

*June 28, 2008 - Peter*

Dear Diary,

Today was a good day I was a little late to work today so I rushed into the dressing room. Tanja was standing there only in bra and panties. Her boobs were looking huge, almost spilling out of her bra. Her ass is actually kinda small, for a girl her size; she is defiantly a natural apple shape. Her belly was hanging a bit out over her stomach. I definately think she has gained a bit of weight since we started working here, and I must say it looks good on her.

The other girls are super sweet. I have been flirting with most of them and Tanja, Marie and Stephanie text me on a regular basis. However being the only real big fast food place in town, a lot of people recognize me, and I do not want to be with any one from work if I can avoid it. When the chubby girls around town are practically throwing themselves at me, why create a awkward working situation. 

I had my regular Big King XXL today with fries, and a bit of nuggets. They are so good. Tanja was having a break with me too, she was only having a whopper junior with fries and 8 chilly cheese. I tried my luck and convinced her to get dessert too. I am evil that way. Marie was also at work today and saw her consume plenty during her shift. She also opted for a large burger, a double whopper with cheese. Well, think I better go for a run; cannot lose my six pack.

Peter

(Continued in post 4 of this thread)


----------



## Ssaylleb (Aug 15, 2013)

interesting angle, let's have more. I realise English isn't your first language, I wouldn't mind proofreading for you if you like.


----------



## Britt Reid (Aug 15, 2013)

This appears to be a revised version of this incomplete story by the same author. That story in turn was itself the result of combining threads. 

We are seeking clarification.


----------



## gainingdane (Sep 3, 2013)

*July 4, 2008 - Emilie*

Dear diary,

Have not talked to you for a while, anyways as you may know I have been working at Burger King. It is great other that I am one of the younger ones, and the guys I barely giving me a second look. To be fair how can I compete with Stephanie, Marie, Janni and even Tanja. While I think she is too fat for anyone to even consider being with, the boys are drooling over her boobs. I just have a small B cup and can’t compete with that. However I do have a solid ass so it should help but can’t get their attention. 

Peter is also several years older than me so no wonder he does not care, though it sucks. At least all the girls are getting fatter, and no wonder if you see what they consume it is insane, they all have big burgers and I am barely doing any of that only having like a carrots, and the chicken salad of course having a small snack every ones in a while.

Best regards Emilie


*July 15, 2008 - Ann*

Hey I have been working on Burger King since that last time we talked; it is not a bad job. However in this heat it gets really hot. All the people working there is super nice, except Tanja and Marie. I do not really care for those two girls. Peter is there, he has certainly not lost his looks since high school. He has a very firm body. 

Wish I could say the same for mine, I gained a few kilos back after I broke up with my boyfriend and started birth control. Just have not seemed to be able to lose the weight since that. It is weird because I am fairly active still play soccer and stuff, but maybe my sweet tooth gets in the way of that. 

Ann

*July 25, 2008 - Marie*

Today was so much (fun?); I was working with Tanja and Stephanie- great girls, we had a lot of fun since business was slow today. Steph and I have a good time, she is clearly a girl like me - she likes to party too, and I must say she likes to eat. Again she opted for a big burger with fries, I know that must have almost 1000 calories in that. 

She is still way skinnier than Tanja, she must have a fast metabolism like me but she should watch out. She keeps eating chili cheese tops during the shift. She might not eat a lot during her breaks, but her constant snacking adds up. Sadly all the boys are still drooling over her huge breast. Speaking of breast I think mine have grown, my bra is defiantly tight. We went out after work so I missed my run again; Steph and me left wasted and went to Burger King on the way home, oops. Talk to you later.

Marie

*August 1.2008 - Tanja*

Hey again, long time no see. As you know I started working at Burger king not so long ago, it has been great so far, got a bunch of friends, and I am pretty sure Peter likes me. However there is some competition to get close to him. Can’t believe he hooked up with my friend the other day. Whatever, I made out with one of the other boys, which I heard he did not like. The work is going great, however I need to watch out I do not want to weigh 80 kilos (175 pounds) again. 

I have been good, I only eat the small burgers during my breaks with carrots so it is not a problem, the other girls are way worse. Marie in particular eats all the time during the shift and she has a little thing for milkshake, which she drinks a few of every time she works. Good thing she is sooo skinny, but I am not sure she is going to stay that way much longer if she keeps up that eating. Stephanie too is definitely having her share; last time she had a triple whopper cheese with fries, that combo is 1300 calories alone; she is eating more than Peter. Anyways got to go. I Stephanie called she wants to go out for drinks tonight. 

Tanja

*August 11, 2008 - Stephanie*

Dear diary,

Today was another fine day at work; the weather is finally starting to cool down so it is not as hot working, which is awesome, love it! I was working with Peter again today. The kid is so cute. I was working next to him and I could see he was checking me out, but hey can’t blame him. We were having a lot of fun chatting while making burgers, we both love the food so we agreed to see who could eat the most nuggets today during our break. 

I had a break first and I finished 29 nuggets which I thought was pretty great however he beat me with 32, that sucked. Anyways we only bet one beer and we went out afterwards. I only bought the one I owed him, the other guys gave me the rest. Anyways I got a bit drunk and started making out with him. He was all over my body, and I was all over his, which was not disappointing.

Later 

Steph

*August 14, 2008 - Peter*

Hallo,

Me again, as you heard the last time, my time here at work has been going great. I really like hanging out at work, it is the best student job I have had so far in my life. I recently hooked up with Stephanie, it was great she is so hot, she has a big ass now which is great and I can see her belly has increased a little too, no wonder with the amount of food she is consuming. 

I still love the food over there but I am sure I am going to get sick of it soon. I don’t want to get a belly like Christian, then I would never ever get girls like this. The girls are still eating, so I am excited to see the process, but let’s see when I get the chance. Stephanie definitely did not disappoint. Anyways on my way to Christians, of course with a full bag of Burger king food. 

Peter.

*August 25, 2008 - Marie*

Yo yo yo

Today has been a tough day, I started playing handball again today for the first time in a few months. I can clearly feel that I have not been sticking to my daily runs, well at least we practice a few times a week now I am sure I will get back in shape soon. I am still a pretty good player so I should be fine, I just need to get my speed back, I just felt slow today and got winded quickly, maybe it is due to all the drinking me and Stephanie have been doing. She has really been going at it at the bar, can’t believe she hooked up with Peter, it sucked. 

Well I am sure he won’t be with her for long with the way she's eating any way. It is disgusting. She has giant burgers every time she works, and when we go out she always drags me too a fast food place on the way home, no wonder she is getting chubby. She is catching up on Tanja, I would not be surprised if she already is bigger than that big boob girl, her ass is defiantly larger than Tania’s already, but I guess it is her choice. Anyways have to leave for work, I have to good today jk.

Marie.

*September 2, 2008 - Tanja*

I am officially starting to feel the effects of working at Burger king, my clothes are not fitting as well as they used too, it sucks I guess that is what happen when you eat fast food 3-4 times a week. However the clothes still fit so I guess it is just a little weight, I have not dared to step up on a scale yet. I do know someone who should - Stephanie is really enjoying the employee discount. Not only does she eat massive amounts when she works. I mean the smallest burger she has gotten in her break is a regular whopper, and she always come there when she is drinking two which is like 3 times a week. 

She has really gotten a big ass, I am sure it is bigger than mine and mine is not small. Her belly is also growing I saw it hanging over her pants the other day when she was sitting down, she still has some way to reach my level but that girl needs too slow down. Marie is also eating like a horse. However I am sure her metabolism takes care of the extra food for her lucky b*tch. I worked today with Emilie she is actually really nice, we were having a lot of fun.

Tanja.


----------



## gainingdane (May 12, 2014)

Hey Christian here, Time is going slow I am back in school and for the most part just chilling out. Christmas was great got some nice gift and had a lot of fun, not to mention a lot of food. Official made it past the 100 kilo Mark in December, that is what happens we you eat like I have. I need to get rid of it hopefully I will with soccer starting up again, we should have a good chance this year of doing better than last year. However I am not sure, the whole team seems to be getting in worse shape as we get older. I was chilling with Peter the other day after work, and he brought over a bag of Burger king food, he brought home like 25 chicken nuggets with fries and a coke, I have not seen any weight gain until that point, but when he took his sweater of due to the heating I have in my room, you could see his belly forming small rolls. Dont get me wrong it is not like the are anything compared to mine, but I was a little surprise, he has always had a six pick and been eating like this. I guess it is finally catching up to him.
Christian.
Febuary 15
What is up, I have not talked to you in like forever. Work is stil going pretty great, it is not as fun tough any more since all the fatties are on a diet. But I mean come on it was about time they started, I am sure Stephanie could not fit it to any of her clothes lately, I saw her the other day because I accidentally worked into our dressing room while she was getting dressed, she was without her shirt and you could see her belly spilling over her pants. It was grossed, her belly formed huge rolls, I really hope for her that her diet works, because she defiantly need it. Tanja is also on a diet, but I am not sure she is as serious about it. Other than that, work is booring, stil trying to flirt with peter, but it is not really working. Other than that me and Marie are just chilling. Whatever talk to you Later
Emilie
February 25
Hey there diary how is it hanging. As you may have notice on my mod I am on a diet, this time I am trying to do it the right way, and exercising and eating healthy, the eating healthy part is what is going best so far, but I am already seeing a few small changes in my body, and have already dropped 2.45 kilos so I am really happy about that, other than that things are going nice a easy, I am stil not dating anyone so that is kinda lame. My chrush on Peter has slowed down a bit but it can come back up. Work has become a routine I am a little sad tough that Stephanie is dieting, would be nice if she could overtake me as the chubby one. It was getting close before she started working out.
Best Tanja. 
Marts 10 
Peter here,
Things are going fine, sadly my two favorite coworkers, have decide to go on a diet lets see how long that last. Until the stop being on a diet I have to notice the other few small victories, while I am at work. My new eyes have been on the girl Carina, not only is she very sweet, she seem to be having a great appetite, and it is starting to show off. She started with what I assumed to be an almost flat stomach. Now she has defiantly gained a bit of low handles and a beginner belly, which you can see something, when she reaches up her hands. Her and Emilie comes here a lot after they go out and drink. Emilie, has maybe gained a few pounds to I am not sure yet. The last girl at home who is showing some process is Ann you can see she keeps adding a few pounds to her already slightly chubby frame. She is developing some serious love handles, and her ass is complimenting them well, looking well feed and stuff into the now tight work pants.
Peter
Marts 25
Stephanie here again, it has been sometime since I talked to you last, I have signed up for a gym and is going to different classes, they are really hard, especially boot camp. I am a little embarrassed to go sometimes, because of how out of shape I am, I am sweating twice as much as all the other people in there. Good thing is tough I have lost 4 kilos already, so thinks are looking up there I am so happy about it, I am finally able to fit into some of my old clothes, even though they are pretty tight, it is not so bad anymore. My diet could still improve, but nothing is perfect. Tanja is supporting me to so that makes me happy, she has also dropped a few kilos. Two the last time I asked her, so that is good. Otherwise things are going fine I am slowly getting over Peter so that is good.
Stephanie. 
April 3
This is Tanja here, My diet has been going fairly well, I lost 3 kilos and that is not the only good news, I have also gotten a boyfriend this guy Casper from work, he is really nice and skinny which is weird since he eats a ton, I guess he is one of those who never gains any weight. Speaking of gaining weight I think Emilie has been gaining a little bit, she was always a little chubby, but she came over the other day in some summer clothes and you could defiantly see her having gained a bit of love handles which where hanging over her waistband, her belly also had a small belly hung, last but not least her shorts where looking rather tight, she defiantly has some junk in trunk he shorts where skin tight. I asked when she bought them and she said last year, I bet they were not that tight when she got them. The funny thing is I do not think she has yet realized that she gained any weight. She defiantly should watch out, she does not have the boobs I do to distract people from the weight she gained. Anyways other than the only news is I twisted my knee and I wont be able to work out for a while. 
Tanja. 
April 16
Ann here, there is a little news to me I did just quit my job, so now I got a job in retail I simply figured it would be the best way for me to control my weight, I have slowly been gaining a few kilos since joining the burger king and while I still do not think I has gotten out of hand, I have been feeling I have been leaving curvy to a more chubby look as of late. My pants have gotten tight, and I am now weighing in at 69 kilos a way to much for me I am only 172 My bmi is still normal, but I have defiantly need to start losing some weight I have gained 6 kilos since I started working at burger king. I still remember back in the day boys used to be drooling over me now not so much anymore. Also I cant keep up anymore on the soccer field. 
Ann
May 3
I guessed I have not talked to you in a while I have now been working at burger king for almost a year I need to get a new job, however it has been a lot of fun I have made a ton of friends and all in all I cant complain that much if it was not for the creasy food smell you had after work it is actually not a bad job. I have started to hang out with Marie a lot more she is a lot of fun she always wants to go out and have a blast plus she like to make for at the other girls who have gotten chubby working here, to be fair I may have gained a kilo or two but nothing like the likes of Ann, Tanja or even Stephanie thank god she is finally losing some of that weight. She really needed it that ass of hers was really just getting was to big for her and the rest of her body rivaled Tanja except for the breast I dont think anyone will ever have bigger tits than her. 
Adios Emilie.
May 21
The first year as a burger king employee has come to an end I cant believe what I have witness a complete lack of self-control from most of the employees none, of them seem to be able to stop eating when they are at work. At it shows, Ann defiantly got fairly chubby she has a belly now and some solid ass which is not a bad thing her thighs have also gotten a lot bigger, it is a same could her body was not that bad to begin with, the same with Marie he keeps eating and drinking and it shows I would think she has gained a least 5 kilos. Tanja and Stephanie are lost causes but at least Stephanie seem to have lost some of the weight. Well I am out
Marie
June 8
So I have some good news and some bad new the good news I am finally of bed rest the bad news is this. I have to work today and being on bed rest apparently doesnt make your ass any smaller and my belly suddenly did not shrink either so the pants we have to wear for work are not fitting me as off this moment I need to lose weight now, but before that I have to call my boss and ask he to give me a bigger pair of pants. Ugh it is going to be so embarrassing. This sucks I cant believe how fat I have gotten over the pants month, how did I let this happen now I defiantly am not going to attract any guys especially not anyone as hot as Peter. I better go on the scale just to see how bad it is. Omg just checked the scale it is reading 77 kilo I am officially a whale.
This sucks Tanja


----------

